# Cyprus Work Permit - Required Documents - Pls Help?



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Friends,

Greetings, 

Currently I am working in UAE, I get a job offer for Cyprus,

My new employer(Cyprus) needs following documents for applying my work permit:


1. A clean criminal record certificate / PCC (Will get from Dubai/UAE Police)
2. Medical certificates (Will get from Medical Fitness Center)
3. Non Bankruptcy Certificate (?????????????)

I have already arrange PCC & medical certificate,

For Non Bankruptcy Certificate I asked here from my local bank (dubai) they said that they can provide me No Liability Letter only,

I requested my local bank for No Liability Letter & received then sent to my new employer but he needs Non Bankruptcy Certificate only.

*Now Kindly advice....from where(Which department) I can get 'Non Bankruptcy Certificate'?*

I am sorry for a long story....since i am looking for some curable answer....

Pls suggest / advice accordingly ....

an earlier would be really appreciated...

Many thanks in advance ....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

As far as I know, there is no such thing as a 'Non Bankruptcy Certificate' here. Have you tried to explain to your employer that bankruptcy is not recognised here and that the NOC effectively proves that you do not have any outstanding loans, with the PCC confirming that you have never been jailed for any kind of crime, including financial crimes?

Try explaining to them that if you are unable to pay your debts here, you end up in jail and unlike in Europe, you cannot simply declare yourself bankrupt to get out of it. It might just be a case of your employer not understanding the UAE laws and going by what is more common in Europe.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

As Maz says - there is no such thing as Bankruptcy in UAE. What nationality are you? Maybe it is something they require from your home country.


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*I am from India...*



wandabug said:


> As Maz says - there is no such thing as Bankruptcy in UAE. What nationality are you? Maybe it is something they require from your home country.



thanks Maz25 & wandabug for your reply.

*I am from India.*

*Also kindly share any link for the necessary documents for applying Cyprus Work permit for Indians living in Dubai/UAE*

awaiting for your valuable reply,

Many thanks in advanced...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

lijet. A link for documents for applying for a Cyprus work permit, for Indians, living in the UAE? Good luck. Call the Cyprus embassy/consulate.


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi
I face this issue as well, I wad establishing company dealing with currency and the central bank request the same letter for the shareholders and they told us to get it from the court and we movies their they start laughing at us while they don't issue such letter so the central bank shows us similar certificate issued from the court for the same subject 
I advise you to contact Mr khathem habib in the central bank 043939888 this is his direct line and he will help you with this


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*for Visa purpose..*



tarek.m2day said:


> Hi
> I face this issue as well, I wad establishing company dealing with currency and the central bank request the same letter for the shareholders and they told us to get it from the court and we movies their they start laughing at us while they don't issue such letter so the central bank shows us similar certificate issued from the court for the same subject
> I advise you to contact Mr khathem habib in the central bank 043939888 this is his direct line and he will help you with this



thanks tarek.m2day for your reply,

I need this certificate to be submitted in Cyprus immigration for getting work permit, not for any company/business establishment,

Also kindly send me PM including you name so I can give your reference (if you don't mind) to Mr. Khathem Habib in central bank...

thus kindly advice accordingly..

Many thanks in advanced....


----------

